# [Wet Thumb Forum]-120 Gallon New Tank



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi...Im new here,just setup my tank and I need some advices on the layout.
Planning to use Riccia,X-moss & other small plants for foreground but no idea what to do with the back..!!Any feedback is really appreciated..many thanks in advance!!!
Robby


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi...Im new here,just setup my tank and I need some advices on the layout.
Planning to use Riccia,X-moss & other small plants for foreground but no idea what to do with the back..!!Any feedback is really appreciated..many thanks in advance!!!
Robby


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

If that were my tank, I wouldn't even use background plants. I'd just surround the wood with low growing plants creeping around it.









Would make a lovely mound-setup. I think background plants would take away from the wood.

Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Where did you get that wood? It's hard to tell if it's one piece or several. What type of wood is it?

A tank of glosso and nana wopuld nice. Carlos' idea put in my head actually paints a nice picture.

Can't wait to see the finished 'scape!

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## Chousal (Feb 8, 2004)

Echinodorus in the left bottom, higrophila polisperma in the right bottom, ludwigia center bottom, criptocorine undulata and green mid left and mid right, riccia all the front, and over one wood, anubias nanas or barteri in the middle up.

I hope you can understand my "English"

Saludos...

Acuariofilia most not be costly.


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks for the comments,guys!!!This is actually my first time setting up such large tank..my previous tank was a humble 10gallon.!!
I ve used 4 pieces of drift wood to form a "single" composition.Took me 4 days to get it right!!The centre channel was formed by 2 large pieces fused together to create a platform.The woods itself weigh about 17kg!!
I really love to use Micranthemum and Blyxa in the middle but still cant decide!!!
Any help...ok Thanks!!

Initial composition:


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by kherman:
> Where did you get that wood? It's hard to tell if it's one piece or several. What type of wood is it?
> ...


http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop....006090712&f=1306023812&m=8696047754
[/QUOTE]

Yes, glosso and nanas would look great with this layout


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

Uh oh...seems like plants are running short of supply lately in my place.








All I can get my hands on are moss and Riccia for the time being!Im desperately searching for glosso!!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

CJ,
Glad to have you here. Without adding a plant you already have an awesome start. I like the ideas that have been forwarded. In the long run I would only use the riccia for an accent. In a tank this large, trying to carpet anything will be a lot of work.

As for Micranthemum or Blyxa ... Blyxa in the center, then Micranthemum as a midground behind the wood mixed with the nanas.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Rate My Tank!!

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive(No Longer Active))*


----------



## CJ (Oct 18, 2003)

Really appreciated all the suggestions..folks!!
Do you think I should start off with the riccia
then work stage by stage or begin with starter plants and wait until I ve gathered all the required plants??
What can I use to "highlight" the peaks??
Java Fern sounds ok??


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Blyxa japonica would just work just fine. Glossostigma + Blyxa japonica is a classic combination.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------

